# Transmission Change and performance mods Advisable?



## TangerineZ (May 22, 2007)

Hey all, I have a 2007 tangerine 350z and my parents bought it as an automatic rather than a manual. Now I might have a backup 350z that i might exchange with my brother, but in the worst case scenario, i might be stuck with this z. Its a badass car. i wanted to know if a transmission change would be worth it. Also what are some good performance mods besides a muffler, headers, and cold air intake? Should i put a supercharger or twin turbo on the auto 350 or not? thanks.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Just a bit of advice. Do what ever pleases you cause we all do but if you want any powertrain item covered under the 5YR/60K mile warranty, don't mess with anything. Any powertrain mods, and your brand new Z will not be covered.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

metro273 said:


> Any powertrain mods, and your brand new Z will not be covered.


The Dealer will have to show direct results of the mod to damage or this will not hold true.


----------

